
For newbies - 94 video tutorials which sequentially go through learning Ruby on Rails  - sharpshoot
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=shefaliluthra&p=r&page=1
======
mattjaynes
To watch them in order, just use this playlist:

<http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=5960E2DB224F8D33>

You'll notice that all these videos together take about 7 hours to get
through. Of course, they took _much_ more time than that to create. This is
one of the few instances where I feel the need to make a plug for the content
creator since these videos are violating his copyright. If you use them, at
least look at the other courses on their site and consider joining for a month
($30) at least. I'm not affiliated at all with these guys, but they're putting
out great value and it'd be a shame to see a tiny company like this fail from
folks ripping off their content and putting it on youtube. (Note that I feel
very differently on this subject when it comes to some of the big media
conglomerates!)

Actual link to this course: <http://www.vtc.com/products/rubyonrails.htm>

------
sharpshoot
Oh and if you were interested in the sequence they go in - start on the 5th
page with the last one and move backwards. Obviously You tube orders them with
the first last.

------
staunch
First RoR application someone should write with this is YouTubeCat for easily
watching a large series of YouTube videos ;-)

~~~
letycias2
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1eA7znpS30>

